# Free Ten Gallon! What Should I Do?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I seriously love my brother SO MUCH right now. When he moved out, he left his ten gallon glass aquarium, filter, heater, etc. sitting in the garage, empty. I was just talking to him and I mentioned the aquarium, and wonder of wonders, he said if I wanted to set it up, he wouldn't want it back until he bought a house (which isn't going to happen for several years, at least... at which point I'm sure I'll be able to buy my own ten gallon and whatnot to re-home whatever fish I have in his at that point). :shock:

SO FREAKING EXCITED!!

I have about a billion ideas going through my head right now about what I might want to do with it, but I want suggestions! I'd like to put more than one fish in there, so I guess no male bettas, but maybe a sorority? Or I could do other tropical fish, like cichlids or guppies or... or... anything! Should I do a planted tank? Make suggestions for me, please! I'll consider anything and everything you guys can come up with! :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

NO CICHLIDS!!! That's too small for them. I have an idea...
DWARF PUFFERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :3 You could have 2-3 in there but they're aggressive. DX You jut need it planted and stuff. They're freshwater so no marine salt. Your brother is so nice! Lucky...


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohhh, too small for cichlids? My bad lol I've never had anything but goldfish and bettas before. I'm really excited to set up a nice aquarium, though!

Dwarf Pufferfish? I've never heard of them, I'ma go google them! Could I mix and match or would it need to be only dwarf puffers?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that's the only species you can keep in there, they ARE aggressive so... But, they do eat snails and such. Well, that means you don't have to worry about hitchhiker snails and outbreaks.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Here. this chart should help who can go with who 

edit: ug! this thing is so picky! sorry I'll put one on thats bigger


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/freshwater-fish-compatibility-chart-for-you.jpg


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha I looked up a little info on them, Lebronthebetta, they are kinda cool! I might think about them, but right now I'm looking for tons of ideas and options!  Thanks for the suggestion!

lvandert, thank you for that chart, that's awesome! It's a wee bit hard to see lol -digs for her glasses-

EDIT: Thanks for the link!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Killifish! Honestly they are hardy, colourful, can be kept in groups, easy to spawn and are very friendly once they get to know you. Plus there are so many different species available. 










Here is one of my australe gold female. The male is stunning and having had these as one of my first species they are as easy as pie to take care of.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

green spot dwarf puffers need brackish/marine as adults, and can only eat live black worms


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Killifish! Honestly they are hardy, colourful, can be kept in groups, easy to spawn and are very friendly once they get to know you. Plus there are so many different species available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg how CUTE! I love it, she is absolutely adorable! I might have to think about incorporating a few of those. How much space do they need, and do they play well with other fish?

Also, I think the tank might be bigger than 10 gallons. I went and measured it and it measures 24" long by 17" high by 12" wide. I was looking up dimensions of tanks for sale at Petsmart and it's looking like it might be... 20 gallons? :shock:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

yup thats a 21.19 gallon tank. congratz! lol with everything in it thats 20


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lvandert said:


> yup thats a 21.19 gallon tank. congratz! lol with everything in it thats 20


Yes!! That is awesome, I feel like I can do more with a 20 gallon than a 10 gallon for sure! Still too small for cichlids, but... I am starting to think a sorority might be fun! And that Killifish LittleBettaFish posted is just too cute. I might need to look into a few of those.

More suggestions, anyone? I'd love to hear what you all would do if you were randomly gifted a 20 gallon tank (best brother ever, I swear! lol). Do you guys think I should do a planted tank?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They have quite a big mouth for their size so any small shrimp will probably be eaten or attacked. However, I have mine in with some clown killifish which are not that big, and some sparkling gouramis which are also tiny. 

Australe grow to about the same length as a small female betta. There is also a chocolate variety which is divine. 

I would recommend small, non-aggressive tankmates for them. Some small rasbora or tetras would be ideal but fish like sparkling gourami and gold medaka also do well. Killifish do best in cooler water than bettas. Mine are housed at around 23 degrees celsius. 

They do prefer water that is soft-neutral so if your water is liquid rock they will probably not thrive. However, you could try some hardier aquarium strain gardneri. They are pretty tough and equally as pretty.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

hmmm... rainbow fish? here's a site on them http://rainbowfish.angfaqld.org.au/Rbowkeep.htm


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A lot of rainbows tend to grow quite large and would need bigger than a 20 gallon tank.

With that said, there are plenty of species available from the Pseudomugil genus that would be ideal for a 20 gallon tank, and Melanotaenia maccullochi which is a small species of rainbowfish could work as well.

I own blue-eyes and skull creek rainbows and they do really well together and look really nice once they have settled.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

@LittleBettaFish - my water is pretty hard around here. I'm from Ohio, so the hardness is at the upper ends for what bettas will tolerate. I'm trying to remember from when I checked my water prams this afternoon lol

@lvandert - Ooo, those look pretty cool! I am going to read over that website a bit~


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Having seen that, I would recommend checking out some fish from the pseudomugil genus. There are a couple that are found in hard, alkaline water and they are very pretty little fish and get quite tame once you have had them a while. 

Mine will come up and nibble on my fingers when I stick them in. I own spotted, honey and delicate blue-eyes, but have also owned furcatus (probably what would be ideal for your tank) and connieae in the past.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> NO CICHLIDS!!! That's too small for them.


Shell dweller cichlids do quit well in a 10 gal. They are neat little fish.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, my hardness is up around 60-70ish (with conditioner in there), which I guess isn't THAT high, but it's not super soft, either. I am looking up some of the fish you were talking about LittleBettaFish, and they are pretty! Ooo, the idea of filling this tank is getting me so excited! 

I'm also looking at some tetras, and maybe some loaches. Does anyone have any insight on those? Also, super sad about not being able to have cichlids, because I fell in love with this Tiger Oscar Cichlid I saw~ lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Seki, Relic stated that you CAN have a Shell Dweller Cichlid. 
My dad had Oscars before. They need REALLY big tanks. Like a 75 gallon. I'm going to get an Albino in a few years! >.0 Or maybe an Albino and a Tiger!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I am looking into fish that might work. Yeah, I saw that the Oscar is absolutely out of reach haha. I also saw a Knifefish on Petsmart's website that makes me wish I had a 75 gallon hahaha. But I am still more than happy with this gifted 20 gallon! Of course, I have a lot of work to do to get it cleaned and cycled before I can even think about getting my fish, but... the planning is so much fun!

So I'm starting to narrow down the fish that I might be putting in here... and a betta sorority is definitely still high on the list! How many female bettas can safely live in a 20 gallon sorority?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I thought you said 10 gallon? :-?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I thought you said 10 gallon? :-?


I measured it and discovered... my brother has gifted me a 20 gallon! I thought it was a 10 gallon, but I was incorrect.  He didn't seem to remember how many gallons it held (it hasn't been used in about 5 years), so it was a happy little surprise! :-D

Sorry for the confusion lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It OK. Even better!!  Maybe around 10 girls?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ten girls? O_O That's fantastic!! It's alright to mix tail-types among the sorority, right? I would love to get some crowntails, halfmoons, spade tails... ahhhh, how much fun!! 

Can I maybe put 4 or 5 sorority girls in with a few other fish? Or do female bettas need to be kept only with other female bettas?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, tail type doesn't matter.  They can be with other fish so you choose.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

maybe a sorority of 4-5 girls and a school of corys?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

lvandert said:


> maybe a sorority of 4-5 girls and a school of corys?


That sounds really awesome! I am thinking of doing an ancient Rome theme in there, including this Colosseum ornament I saw in Petsmart last time I was there. And some nice live plants... java ferns, maybe? I don't know much about this hahaha

@Lebron - Yay, I'm so excited to get a group of girls together! I'm gonna try and mix up the tail types as much as possible! Haha maybe if Drago ever catches a glimpse of a female, he'll liven up a little bit. he's so daggone mellow hahaha


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you can mix cory types and they will school together (Don't hold me on that unless someone else verifies). You could have 5-6 corys schooling the bottom of the tank and then your girls in the rest.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha At least Drago calms down easy. Lebron flares and jumps at anything. Lol


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Beware of killifish. They will eat anything they can fit in their mouths. I had the typical golden wonder killie and fed him about 300 flies before he leaped out the tank one day. Pretty pissed about it, because no other fish could eat WHOLE flies like he could. 

The clown killies are cool, but they're small & timid, so it made it hard to feed them. 

Just make a list of possible candidates to fill the tank with, but do get the tank cleaned and ready to go while you're deciding on what to fill it with.


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I think you can mix cory types and they will school together (Don't hold me on that unless someone else verifies). You could have 5-6 corys schooling the bottom of the tank and then your girls in the rest.


Yes cory types do school and will usually play amoungst themselves at the bottom of the tank


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! I would get a few different kinds of corys. One albinio, two normal, and two panda corys. oh my gosh the cuteness of them all playing together.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

That's something I would definitely do with cories. I would get one of each except the ones that get over 3"

Cories clean the bottom of the tank A LOT faster than snails.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of moving my baby to a different tank so I might have my 20 gal open up soon. Reading this makes me wish he would grow faster lol


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Aok keeps her in a 2.5G. 

You're keeping a baby betta in a 20G? 

I'm glad I didn't get a baby one. The big girls are hard enough to take care of with all their fighting.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Yay cories!! I looked up panda cories and they look ADORABLE, I want some so bad! And the albino cories I saw are super cute, too!

So I am starting to formulate my plan here. I am thinking 4-5 sorority girls and maybe 4 cories (2 panda, 2 albino). I am also looking at this African Featherfin Catfish... do you guys think one would fit in with the rest of the tank? Or would it fight too much with cories? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3953749&lmdn=Fish

Of course, this is all just fun thinking right now. I probably have at least a couple months before I can get everything set up, cleaned, decorated, and cycled... Cleaning that 20 gallon is gonna be a bear, because it's been sitting in the garage for about 5 years. I don't even want to know what kinds of spiders and such have taken up residence there... -shudders- Not to mention, I have to get all new gravel (I don't trust the open bucket of gravel sitting in the garage... plus, I don't want blue LOL), check and make sure the filter is still capable of working, check on the heater, etc.

Also, any suggestions for live plants I might put in there? I know my brother had live plants before, but he can't remember what he had in there...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I would NOT recommend that one. 

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/african-catfish/featherfin-catfish/100062.asp

The albino & pandas would play nicely. The African might eat them & your bettas.

They grow to be 8" or larger. 

The thing you want to do now, is set up the tank. 

Pandas are very sensitive to new tanks. Will die quick if your tank isn't cycled & they usually sell for $6 each.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

MSG said:


> I would NOT recommend that one.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/african-catfish/featherfin-catfish/100062.asp
> 
> ...


Aww, well I certainly don't want a fish who's going to eat my other fish! I think the cories and the bettas will be great! 

Yep, step one is definitely to get the tank cleaned up and start the cycle. I figure I'll wait several weeks for the cycle to be fully established? Correct me if I'm wrong, I've never done this before. Side note... how long is it alright for a tank to sit and cycle without fish in it? I mean... it's not really a problem for them to be empty, right?


----------



## sarap (Jul 31, 2012)

Actually you should not mix different cories in a 20g tank They would be happier in a group of 5-6 cories of the same kind (5 should be the minium). If you only keep a couple of each kind they might breed, and you would get hybrids, expecially if the cories are similar to each other. You can keep different kind of cories together, but each group should have at least 5-6, and have a bigger tank.

Atm I have 3 kinds of cories, c. panda also. I think a group of 5 would fit well in your tank. They are very cute But you might keep in mind that c.panda likes the temp a bit lower than betta do, but I keep the temp at 25C and that should be fine.


----------



## sarap (Jul 31, 2012)

MSG said:


> Cories clean the bottom of the tank A LOT faster than snails.


I not quite sure what you mean by "cleaning", but cories do not clean the tank in the same way as snails. They do not eat algae or rotten plants. They need to be fed with sinking food like tablets or frozen food

But if you ment "cleaning" as in eating the food thats left on the ground, you are absolutely right, and I'm sorry for misreading your post


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

MSG said:


> Aok keeps her in a 2.5G.
> 
> You're keeping a baby betta in a 20G?
> 
> I'm glad I didn't get a baby one. The big girls are hard enough to take care of with all their fighting.



lol yeah I spoil my baby. It's one i bred though.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Yep, that's what I meant. Cories eat the food that the bettas & other fish miss. The snails have a purpose as well, but the snails should eat the algae & decaying matter. 

Cories get a bonus meal seconds before I shut off the tank lights.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah, so no mixing cories. That's alright, I adore the cute little panda cories, so I think I'll go with those if I can find them. Of course, this is all going to be in the works for quite a while yet. I can't even begin cleaning out the tank until this weekend.

I'm curious... how do you go about adding fish for a tank like this? I know you're not supposed to add them all at once... that's too stressful, right? So should I do a few a week, or...?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep in mind when you have an established tank with fish in it anything you want to add to it will have to be QT. I would actually suggest getting all of the fish into the tank in one day. and going from there. As for the sorority girls I've always thought to put them all in at the same time, but I've heard adding the least aggressive first.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohhh, so do them all at once? I can definitely do that lol.

As for quarantining, if I ever got more, I have a little 1/2 gallon tank, would that be okay for a quarantine? Or should I grab one of those cheap kritter keepers I hear everyone talking about?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would recommend a critter keeper because their going to be in there for at least a week. Although the little 1/2 gallon tank would be fine as long as you kept up on water changes


----------

